# Is Dwarf Type Tall Fescue same as Tall Fescue as far as lawncare advise?



## Duxa (Dec 24, 2018)

I use Marathon turf (info here https://sod.com/products/choose-the-right-marathon/) It is a dwarf type tall fescue. I have never heard anyone talk about dwarf type tall fescue in terms of lawn-care advice. But Tall fescue advice is plentiful. So my question is... can all advice for Tall Fescue be applied to Dwarf Type Tall Fescue (marathon) ? Maybe besides mowing height as Marathon is cut 2 to 3 inches?

Mostly curious about chemicals for pre-emergent, weed control, disease etc... and nutrient recommendations.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Yes, it's the same game except for mowing and possibly fertilization per year (but that's splitting hairs I think). One other consideration is that it may be denser, so disease might happen sooner if it can't dry out. So, watering time of day is probably even more important, so it can dry out fully.


----------



## mtroberts20 (Apr 13, 2018)

I have also read that the dwarf cultivars are more susceptible to disease damage due to the fact that they can't grow out of it very well. I think many of the newest cultivars are considered semi-dwarf in order to split the difference.


----------

